

Fully Electric Car Complete With GPS And Onboard Computer - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/thinking-green/

======
michaelneale
I find it depressing how little attention, and possibly investment, is on the
supply side of the energy problem (and its not just environmental).

------
edw519
I often decry how so much technology hasn't really added much value and miss
the good old simple days.

This is a big exception. I can't wait until our roads are filled with these.
It seems like the electric car is taking forever; I guess those with a lot to
lose are fighting it every step of the way.

